# Bait in the Surf?



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

I have not been down to the beach for several months because of health reasons but am looking forward to going soon.
I usually fish from Sabine Pass to Bolivar in the surf. I use a cast net to catch mullet.
Can any one tell me if the mullet are running in the surf now?


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

There was plenty out in Surfside the past few weekends


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Saw some a few weeks ago in Galveston


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

They've been pretty thick since early May.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Caught a bunch at Surfside a couple weeks ago, right up against the shore before daylight. Once daylight came, they moved off.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A friend of mine went to Bolivar last weekend and said he saw plenty mullet in the surf, but he wasn't fishing. I was in Sargent last weekend and the mullet were thick, filled a 48qt ice chest up in no time.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Last week, san luis pass was thick with mullet. This afternoon, I got plenty of mullet with a cast net in the surf out past the state park.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

jordanmills said:


> Last week, san luis pass was thick with mullet. This afternoon, I got plenty of mullet with a cast net in the surf out past the state park.


 Maybe your nickname should be mulletmaster then. Hope it's not "too lame of a signature" LOL.

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## Txjoker75 (Jun 6, 2015)

Filled 3 gallon bags today, thowing the cast net in the first gut today in sargent. Spent most the day there, no rain, waves looked like a washing machine. Caught one hardhead threw back, and one 27in red. Put it on the pit on the half shell, some lemon, butter, garlic powder, salt pepper. Cooked over mesquite coals. Good stuff!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang that sound great and made me hungry.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Txjoker75 said:


> Filled 3 gallon bags today, thowing the cast net in the first gut today in sargent. Spent most the day there, no rain, waves looked like a washing machine. Caught one hardhead threw back, and one 27in red. Put it on the pit on the half shell, some lemon, butter, garlic powder, salt pepper. Cooked over mesquite coals. Good stuff!


How is the beach?

Could you much in the way of erosion?


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Txjoker75 said:


> Filled 3 gallon bags today, thowing the cast net in the first gut today in sargent. Spent most the day there, no rain, waves looked like a washing machine. Caught one hardhead threw back, and one 27in red. Put it on the pit on the half shell, some lemon, butter, garlic powder, salt pepper. Cooked over mesquite coals. Good stuff!


Has there been much erosion on Sargent Beach since last year?


----------

